# What a seminary training and preaching is all about!



## SolaGratia (Jun 30, 2008)

Joel Beeke 2008 exhortation sermon to GRS students.

Here: SermonAudio.com - Exhortation to 2008 Students


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for that!!!


----------

